# '13 Sir Francis Bacon 184cm used flat



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2014)

*'13 Sir Francis Bacon 184cm used flat SOLD*

I have a pair of Bacons as described above once mounted with Baron smalls, holes filled. Bases are in very good condition with only a few (2-3) shallow scratches. Edges could use an edging and a base grind would clean up the scratches. A few passes with a gummie would work well. There is some sticker residue on the tips and very light chipping to the tips and top sheet. $400 skis only, 500 skis and clamps split shipping to you FedEx.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2014)

Base pics


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2014)

I have these skis I friggen love them. What are you switching too?


----------



## Tin (Nov 20, 2014)

I wish you had these last spring, would like them over my Influences.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2014)

Nick I am getting prophet 98s or vagabonds which are stiffer than the bacons. Would love the supernaturals but they are spendy right now, too new for deals. If I can't sell them then I'll throw some clamps on them and let them ride!!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 23, 2014)

Can I get one bump please, one bump only (in a Scottish accent playing a Russian).


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 26, 2014)

Turkey day price drop bump $425 shipped


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 26, 2014)

Also have a Pair of Look PX 12XXL (115mm) I can add for $125 for someone who might need clamps for these.


----------



## Edd (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd recommend throwing the bindings in for free to sweeten the deal.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 26, 2014)

If someone is interested in both a deal can be made.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

Just for reference, Ken Jones in Manchester, NH has a pair of brand new Salomon Rocker2 108 in 182cm for $375.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, good thing I'm selling Bacons and not Rockers then!!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 29, 2014)

Final Deal or I'm mounting and riding them myself, Bacons with the Look clamps $500.00 we split the shipping. ANYONE??


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 1, 2014)

December bumpin


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 6, 2014)

Let us know how they ride lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2014)

Snow bumps


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2014)

Have you tried eBay for either of your skis?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2014)

Bumps are generally accompanied with price drops or some new info/incentive.  Otherwise it's just hogging the board.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Have you tried eBay for either of your skis?



Ya I have them listed


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2014)

Just thinking that maybe the people on eBay wouldn't be quite as knowledgeable as this board, and would be more likely to overpay.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Bumps are generally accompanied with price drops or some new info/incentive.  Otherwise it's just hogging the board.



How about I cover all shipping?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Hope about I cover all shipping?



Sounds smart.  Good luck!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Just thinking that maybe the people on eBay wouldn't be quite as knowledgeable as this board, and would be more likely to overpay.



This is your second time questioning my price, what exactly do you are think would be a fair price for these? The clamps are brand new in the box and the skis have very light use.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2014)

this guy on ebay has them for $425 and free shipping, maybe beat his price by $25 or $50?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-2013-L...t-/111523597050?pt=Skiing&hash=item19f7530afa


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought $500 was a good anchor price to start out at, but when you don't get any bites over the course of 3 weeks, you need to either lower the price or take them off the market.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2014)

Same pair with griffons included for $350 on CL.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> this guy on ebay has them for $425 and free shipping, maybe beat his price by $25 or $50?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-2013-L...t-/111523597050?pt=Skiing&hash=item19f7530afa



That is my listing. And if you check my listed price here its $400 and I said I would cover the shipping to AZers


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Same pair with griffons included for $350 on CL.



Can't find any bacons on cl anywhere


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 10, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Can't find any bacons on cl anywhere



Here's 20+ listings for SFBs on CL (some active some recently expired).... https://www.google.com/cse?cx=00873...tab=0&gsc.q=line sir francis bacon&gsc.page=1

Just to give an example about what StBear was saying about this forum not being your best bet for top dollar:  Look back at the posting from last year for Volkl Shiros.  The guy started at $500 (with bindings) and ended up selling them for $175 (to me). I sold them a few weeks ago on CL for $400. 

Not trying to undercut your sale.  But if you're going to perpetually bump so we have to keep seeing your post you should consider dropping the price with each bump.  

If you want to cut right to the end....I'll take them (with the bindings) for $175.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 10, 2014)

I appreciate what your saying but its obvious he was desperate to sell, I'm not. If I'm could figure out how to remove a listing I would take this down but I will mount and ride before giving away.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2014)

If you would like this thread removed or any other thread, just report the thread and leave a note.  A moderator will take care of it.  Or, you can just let it sink and revive it later in the year.  

I agree with what Cannonball says.  In all my years here, rarely do I see used skis sell on AZ for anywhere close to what people try and get for them.  Some say that's because of how knowledgeable our members are; I'd say it's more likely that most of us are cheap.  :lol:


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks DHS I will. And I would dump them if I was desperate but I'm not. Wouldn't say cheap but frugal


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 16, 2014)

Sold


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2014)

nice!


----------

